# Hitching Post



## carlenehorse (Oct 26, 2008)

Let see those hitching post where you tack, groom, wash and clip. My husband is going to make me something for me to clip my horses, trim their feet and unhitch from driving. I would like to see yours to get a idea.

Carlene


----------



## Mona (Oct 26, 2008)

YAY! GREAT post!! I will be watching this closely too. I have often wondered about "hitching posts" as well...those ones like you see in westerns out in front of the saloons!






I have seen them, but what I would like to know, is how are they made?? How deep do the poles need to go into the ground, and how do you secure the topr rail into the posts?

Here are photos of the type of "hitching posts" I am referring to...not sure if they are the same as whay you mean or not? There were at the ranch just south of Taos, NM where we went riding on our trip.





















As to where I trim feet, clip etc. I do that in crossties in my barn aisle. if not there, then just tied to a post of my fencing.


----------



## Marty (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a fan of the hitching post at all.

Don't have one, never will use one.

Seen too many accidents happen.

I just use cross ties or a single tie.


----------



## Stef (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is my hitching posts not the best picture but the only one I have right now.


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes Mona that is what I was talking about. It will be so convenient for unhitching the harness when I am done driving.

Marty I don't think I will use it for the clipping or washing it will probably be used mostly for unhitching/hitching the harness.

They would never be left unattended as the last thing I put away is the cart and harness my horse always gets taken care of first so I understand what you mean about accidents.

Stef if I am seeing the picture right your hitching post is shaped like a Z? I like that it is nice. If you can post a better picture of it I would appreciate it.

Carlene


----------



## Charlene (Oct 27, 2008)

gary built this for me the year we moved to the country, long before i ever had minis.






the "low" bar on the left is where i put my saddle while i am grooming tuffy. it's the perfect height to tie a mini to for baths, clipping, etc.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some fine looking hitching posts!

Mine was an old iron support for a sign. I got it from a salvage yard. The legs are about 18" in the ground, in concrete. Not very suitable for big horses as it is too low, but it works fine for my little ones. It is up close to the house, as sometimes I need to tie them there. That's what hitching posts are for, right?


----------



## Stef (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Carlene, no it isn't shaped like a Z it is actually to seperate hitching posts put next to each other.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2008)

Marty said:


> Not a fan of the hitching post at all. Don't have one, never will use one.
> 
> Seen too many accidents happen.
> 
> I just use cross ties or a single tie.


Marty, ive seen far more accidents happen with cross ties...

I dont have a hitching post, if i have to tie them normally i just tie them in a stall , if im clipping i tie them outside the stall...if i am bathing, i have an enclosed area where i bathe them with a railing where i tie them.


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Stef I appreciate it.

Carlene


----------



## Keri (Oct 29, 2008)

Just make sure that the posts are low enough for them. If not, they'll just walk right underneath them. I'd like to get a hitching post in next year. Just so that I can harness and hook them to the cart. I shave and bath at my trailer or stall because they provide shade for me.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

I HAVE one it works great but it was made for big horses and my minis walk under it lol


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 29, 2008)

Keri that is too funny I will remember that advice.

Carlene


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

BUT also nit short enogh for there legs to get caught if they rear maybe 40 or 43 inches?


----------

